# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  "CHILDREN DYING" by JACK RUBY, Jr. (30,000 CHILDREN DIE DAILY!)

## D.I.A

Shoutz to all Jamaicans but especially to folks from the garden Parish of St. Ann and Ocho Rios. Going back to Marcus Garvey, Bob Marley, Burning Spear and Jack Ruby (Sr.), St. Ann has always been the cradle of social concerns and protests for the betterment of people. Well the tradition continues with *Jack Ruby, Jr.* (aka Andrew Lindo -- son of Jack Ruby, Sr.) recording "*CHILDREN DYING*" for Jamekee/D.I.A Records. The mission is to bring attention to the genocide of *30,000 CHILDREN DYING DAILY*. BigUPs to the *Rocsta, Mark Shine* who is a strong advocate against this crucial event. Mark Shine is a highly motivational factor in the campaign. Please watch and read the Youtube audiovisual clip of *CHILDREN DYING*. Please spread the word... 
Alternate link to Children Dying: http://dia-inc.com/Rocsta.JackRubyJr.html



A bit about Jack Ruby, Jr.: Jack Ruby, Jr. was a member of The Jazzhole acidjazz/hiphop group. Jack was also lead mic stalker and frontman of 2-Tone ska krew The Toasters for 10 years. D.I.A setup the position for Jack Ruby, Jr. with Bucket aka Rob Hingley of The Toasters in Spring of 1997.

Respect Alwayz
J. "Barry D.I.A" Long-Keene

----------

